# Shotgun slugs



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

This year I am using Remington 20 ga Buckhammer slugs in my Mossberg 500. They are the most accurate I've tested, and the one slug that hasn't shown the appearance of tumbling at times. Even with the bore quality of the Mossberg and the propensity to punch the trigger at times, no tumblers. Every hole in the target was punched out perfectly, not so with Lightfields, Breneke's, Federal sabot's, Rem Copper Solids, Winchester Partition Gold's. Now to see how they perform on deer. I like the weight, which is once ounce for 20 ga and even heavier in 12 ga.


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

I like 20ga. Slugs over 12ga. Long story :shrug: 

big rockpile


----------

